

mdp – A command-line based markdown presentation tool - tombenner
https://github.com/visit1985/mdp

======
jclulow
Much of the colour scheme and the grey/blue fading ramp behaviour appears to
have been lifted from a similar tool I wrote, vtmc[1]. While it was nice to be
credited in the "CREDITS" file, it would have been nicer to make it into
README -- nicer still for the code not to have been taken from MIT to GPL!

But I suppose, as they say: imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

[1]: [https://github.com/jclulow/vtmc](https://github.com/jclulow/vtmc)

~~~
tiramisou
Did you see the guy's blog post?
[http://blog.myjm.de/2014/09/mdp/](http://blog.myjm.de/2014/09/mdp/) . You are
admitted to be basically the reason he wrote this.

~~~
unclebunkers
Yea, I wouldn't get too bent out of shape. The original idea is posted in
multiple places, so if he didn't pick the one you particularly care about, you
might just want to get down from the pedestal, because you're being attributed
everywhere else.

------
aidenn0
Am I the only one who finds calling curses apps "command-line" to be a
stretch? Nobody would have called turbo-pascal a "command-line" program, for
example.

~~~
ertdfgcb
I think the more important distinction between "command line" and not is
wether it can be run without X.

~~~
betenoire
I'd agree for "shell", "terminal", "console", something like that. But to me,
the distinction is whether or not it has a text interface. That is, I interact
via text, and it responds in kind.

What about a GUI program that uses text to control it? Many GUI programs do
have command-line components in them (editors, ides). (not suggesting that
makes them command line programs per se, but that the idea of "command-
line"-ness transcends X)

------
avolcano
The only major missing feature for the slide decks I tend to create is syntax
highlighting. Still will probably give it a shot next time I don't have much
code to present :)

For those who were curious what this was using for Markdown, it looks like
it's home-rolled in C:
[https://github.com/visit1985/mdp/blob/master/viewer.c#L353](https://github.com/visit1985/mdp/blob/master/viewer.c#L353)

------
drinchev
IMHO :

    
    
        $ cat markdown.md
    

also does pretty good job.

Anyway, cudos for choosing C as a language for this tool.

~~~
michaelmior
I'm not sure how that would be helpful for giving a presentation unless you
only have one slide or you don't mind scrolling manually.

------
heroprotagonist
I really like this, but I wish it would have some kind of linewrapping support
to avoid messages like this:

$ mdp README.md Error: Terminal size 120x41 too small. Need at least 355x97.

~~~
fnbr
If that's actually an issue, couldn't you just wrap the output in par [1] ?

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Par_(command)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Par_\(command\))

~~~
heroprotagonist
Nope.. It seems to use ncurses for terminal emulation. I did try, though:

    
    
      $ mdp README.md | par
      Error: Terminal size 211x55 too small. Need at least 355x97.

~~~
fnbr
Sorry, that's my mistake. I meant inserting it in mdp itself, as I thought mdp
was a shell script. As mdp is written in C my suggestion doesn't apply.

------
dkuntz2
Am I the only one that sees a problem with the name? MPD (Music Player Daemon
/ [http://www.musicpd.org/](http://www.musicpd.org/)) has been around for
eleven years, and is relatively well known.

------
llamataboot
Related: DeckSet [http://www.decksetapp.com/](http://www.decksetapp.com/)

Can't make your own themes yet, but does a great job with everything it does.

------
th0ma5
At the recent PyOhio conference I saw a neat trick, with PostgreSQL event
triggers advanced the web hosted slides. I think it was this one
[http://pyvideo.org/video/2842/pushy-postgres-and-
python](http://pyvideo.org/video/2842/pushy-postgres-and-python) ... anyway,
the presenter was able to just simply stay in his shell, and participants
could watch the slides on their laptops, and he'd occasionally refer to them
on the large screen as well.

------
arnemart
There's also
[http://github.com/arnemart/slid.js](http://github.com/arnemart/slid.js)
(disclosure: I wrote this)

No fancy transitions, but does not need ncurses and supports syntax
highlighting and images.

------
egonschiele
I wrote a similar tool that creates impress.js presentations instead:
[https://github.com/egonschiele/mdpress](https://github.com/egonschiele/mdpress)

~~~
tiramisou
This is nice. I rather present with the web-browser than a terminal window.
Btw, I always wanted to find a markdown tool which creates images on the fly,
through some commands (e.g. a python matplotlib script), anyone knows of a
tool which can do this?

------
vhost-
I got excited thinking someone was linking mpd and there was a discussion
about it.

Not that this isn't awesome. I've actually been looking for markdown to shell
presentation.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Related:
[https://github.com/tybenz/vimdeck](https://github.com/tybenz/vimdeck)

------
michaelmior
While I think this is very cool, I struggle to see where I would practically
use this. Is the idea that you open a full screen terminal window with a very
large font size in order to present?

~~~
mdcox
My first thought is that it saves alot of screen switching/resizing while
demoing or live coding from terminal. Fullscreen presentation until I need to
show something, ^Z it into the background and run my demo or open up vim and
do something, then pull it back up to where I left off without having to mess
with windows or font sizes while the audience hangs on dead air. I don't know
how much of a problem that is in reality though.

~~~
michaelmior
I've found alt-tab does the trick for me in those cases.

------
appplemac
Xavier Noria did something like this a while ago.
[https://github.com/fxn/tkn](https://github.com/fxn/tkn)

~~~
appplemac
Oh, just realised it’s not Markdown but Ruby instead. Sorry for confusion.
Great tool anyway.

------
felixrabe
Related (but primitive):
[https://github.com/mcrio/tiptip](https://github.com/mcrio/tiptip)

------
NaNaN
A shocking great tool, though I tend to read man pages. May be useful for
games based on ncurses. ( _you say visual novels?_ )

------
bsg75
This is quite nifty. Transitions are nice as to not completely horrify the
PowerPoint junkies with fixed-width fonts.

------
omg_copasetic
OOOO I like this.

------
shreeshga
this is great! ncurses never dies.

